# Von Win 10 auf 7



## chipchap (4 Mai 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Nach langem testen und ausprobieren mit Win 10, habe ich beschlossen wieder Win 7 oder 8.1 zu installieren. Nun kriege ich das nicht hin, da ich schon länger Win 10 drauf habe. Wie kann ich Win 10 löschen und Win 7 aufspielen.

Mfg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (5 Mai 2016)

Wirklich sauber wird's nur, wenn Du's komplett neu aufsetzt.

Die Frage ist aber wahrscheinlich, ob beim Kauf entsprechende Installationsmedien mitgeliefert wurden bzw. dann von Dir erstellt wurden, da ja viele nur noch elektronisch zum Selbstbrennen mitliefern.


----------



## vollmi (5 Mai 2016)

Man könnte sich das Windows auch als gebrauchtversion kaufen. z.B. bei http://www.softwarebilliger.de/betriebssysteme/windows-7-professional/windows-7-professional-64-bit-deutsch-multi/?pid=12392&gclid=CK6KiKXBwswCFUWNGwodzMwBVA

Die verkaufen viele Firmenlizenzen von Rechnern die Ausgemustert wurden. Für Microsoft ein Nogo aber Rechtlich soweit ich weiss okay. Denn MS versucht die Firma schon seit Jahre platt zu machen.

Aber rein interressehalber. Was stört dich an Windows10 das an windows 8.1 besser wäre? Windows7 ist was anderes, da läuft halt viele Software noch die unter Win10 nicht installierbar ist (Step7)
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich windows10 recht gut.

mfG René


----------



## chipchap (5 Mai 2016)

Win 10 ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich möchte halt auch grlegentlich programmieren damit ich in Übung bleibe. Habe aber nur Probleme damit. Auch mein Elan Adapter will auf einmal nicht mehr. Win 7 macht krie Probleme.
Ich werde meine alte Platte einbauen, due SSD firmartieren und wun 7 neu aufspielen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chipchap (5 Mai 2016)

So, ich habs. Win 7 ist wieder installiert. Entschuldigt bitte meine Rechtschreibfehler aber schreiben mit  dem Handy ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2020)

itspez33 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn Windows 7 oft mit viel mehr Vorteilen überzeugen kann und wenigere Probleme verursacht, gibt es leider aktuell keine weiteren Updates für dieses Betriebssystem.



Geht es nur mir so, ich bekomme jeden Monat noch einige Windows 7 Updates. Und zwar gar nicht so wenige. Gestern waren es erst wieder 5 Stück mit ca. 300MB Volumen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so, ich bekomme jeden Monat noch einige Windows 7 Updates. Und zwar gar nicht so wenige. Gestern waren es erst wieder 5 Stück mit ca. 300MB Volumen.


Ist das denn ein "normales" Windows 7? Es gibt doch auch Varianten mit verlängertem Service.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ist das denn ein "normales" Windows 7? Es gibt doch auch Varianten mit verlängertem Service.



Ja, ein normales Win7 Prof 64 Bit.


----------



## Wincctia (11 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ein normales Win7 Prof 64 Bit.




hallo Delta, 

hier wird deine Firma den Extended Support gekauft. Dann bekommst du noch länger Win 7 Updates. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2020)

Wincctia schrieb:


> hallo Delta,
> 
> hier wird deine Firma den Extended Support gekauft. Dann bekommst du noch länger Win 7 Updates.
> 
> ...



Nein, definitiv nicht. Ich erhalte diese Updates auch auf meinem privaten Win7 Rechner zu Hause.


----------

